# Pls Help.. Cloudy Aquarium Tank



## Aquafish (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello, I need help from you guys.
I have a problem on my aquarium tank.
its cloudy, but i regularly changing the water every week.
my aquarium is three months, I noticed that my aquarium is cloudy.
I fed my fish once a day simetimes twice a day, but small amount only.
I am wondering maybe because of the conditioner i put?
and the stones are clean. Pls help me what to do.. Thanks in advance


----------



## Aquafish (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi jccaclimber thanks very much for your reply and advise. Ill follow your advice and update you. And also forgot to mention that my Aquarium tank is there are lot of bubbles on top of the tank. before it was not like that. Thanks again.


----------



## Skeeter91 (Dec 28, 2011)

How much water do you change? What size of tank? And what kind of filter?


----------



## Aquafish (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Skeeter91, thanks for the reply.
between 20 to 25% of the water I changed.
The size of the tank is five gallon only.
Its just a normal filter and I set it in low only.


----------



## Skeeter91 (Dec 28, 2011)

Well all you can really do is keep doing those water changes...I have a 5 gal too with ghost shrimp and it does get cloudy after a week of pwc... I guess it's all the build up of poop and leftover pieces of food that fish spit out..


----------



## Aquafish (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi thanks again for the reply. i guess both of you right. Thanks


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would kill the lights and stop all feedings until the water is clear. Should only take a week or so and probably only a few days.

then resume with less lighting and feeding so you find a balance where the water ctays clear.

my .02


----------



## Aquafish (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi guys, thanks to all of you, your reply helps me.
I will just update you to my aquarium.
Now my aquarium is clear, first i changed the water everyday about 20%.
It really helps actually. Then after one week the water become clear but not 100%. What I did is I ordered water clarifier to the internet. The water clarifier I ordered is really effective.:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Aquafish said:


> Now my aquarium is clear, first i changed the water everyday about 20%. It really helps actually.


Shhhhhhh.....we're trying to keep that secret


----------



## Aquafish (Dec 30, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Shhhhhhh.....we're trying to keep that secret


Hi jrman83, sorry for that...


----------



## Aquafish (Dec 30, 2011)

hi jccaclimber, well my tank and my goldfish are doing fine.
i am upgrading to 25 gallon tank and add more goldfish.
just waiting for my items to arrived, hopefully this week.
i am excited to setup my new tank.
BTW guys could you please give me some guide on how to transfer mt goldfish to bigger tank? please


----------

